# Chicken with Boobs?



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

I was looking around and saw a cool looking chicken that has boobs. I like boobs like an other Red Blooded American BOY and they are fun unless someone gets an eye poked.  


Looks to me like they slide lemon 1/2s up under the skin. I have a whole chicken in the frige and may have to go out and get a lemon today and give this a try.

http://contestbbq.com/images2/june2007/chicken.jpg

Anyone tried something like this?

I'll take pics for sure.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 18, 2007)

Yep, I can see this one heading for the Blue room for sure. :!:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

What I do?
 :?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Jul 18, 2007)

Never done lemon or lemon slices.  I have done butter and  a variety of different aromatics.  Those worked well.  I tried a bread dressing once, which did not. 

That picture is so very wrong.  And on so many different levels.

Rich


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 18, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> What I do?
> :?



Neah, its the rest of the nuckle heads that will push this one.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

I guess it's just me. I thought it was funny as heck.

Sorry guys. It's ya'll place kill the thread if'n I was wrong.

I'm still gonna make one but won't post about it I guess.

peace


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 18, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> I guess it's just me. I thought it was funny as heck.
> 
> Sorry guys. It's ya'll place kill the thread if'n I was wrong.
> 
> ...



Mike, its cool.  There isnt anything wrong with the post.  Or else I would have deleted it.  I just know these fellers and where it COULD head.  Dont sweat it.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 18, 2007)

I am going to have to make that for my Daddy & his buddies, They will get a kick out of it for sure.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> I am going to have to make that for my Daddy & his buddies, They will get a kick out of it for sure.



I've seen chickens that looked like they had Tanlines of a bikini but never one that had implants.
 :roll: 

My friends will die laughing when they see something like that. hahaha

I guess I'm just really immature cus that's butt slap'n funny to me.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 18, 2007)

Cappy Invented that


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 18, 2007)

there's a pic on here somewhere of that, if the
host hasn't deleted the image.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 18, 2007)

http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t= ... cken+boobs


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

Very cool
Thanks


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 18, 2007)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Mike Hedrick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You trying to make Dolly Poultry?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 18, 2007)

And that insipid OTHER FORUM logo on it... :roll:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 18, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Cappy Invented that



It's his only source for a date!


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 18, 2007)

Wonder how a bored person could make a nice booty on a chicken?

bigwheel


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 18, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heard he has a date on either hand as well...


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Wonder how a bored person could make a nice booty on a chicken?
> 
> bigwheel



I'm on it!
Should I use Potatos or LARD in the chickin booty?
lol

~where are we at and why are we in this handbasket?


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 18, 2007)

Well I  think lard melts when it get above room temp so guessing the tates be the instrument of choice if forced to pick twixt the two permitted. Now I was thinking along the lines of an Elberta Peach or something cleft like unto it like the chin of the old Movie Star aka Kurt Jurgins or maybe Clark Gable. He gave up on Hollywood and went into the cold cream bizness I think.  There is an old Tejas joke which accompany this one but be best to save it for the Saloon one day It like a plumber crack type joke.  Not sure why plumbers like to do that kinda stuff? Whut is up on that deal? Reckon they exhibitionists? Thanks. 

bigwheel


----------



## Gary in VA (Jul 19, 2007)

I tried it once with lemons.. chicken was good but.. I had a problem with saggy boobs on one and uneven sag on the other.. I was too embarrased to take pics and post em here


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

Did any one else wake up having dreamed about how to make an aluminum foil bikini top for a chicken with implants?

Just me I guess.
 :roll:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 20, 2007)

Dr. BBQ did that on one of the cook off shows..made a bikini with some foil...


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm going to subsititue Limes for the lemons that way when I'm building the things I can sing......


"I'm using limes for her coconuts"
hahaha


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Jul 20, 2007)

All the sudden I have a HUGE craving for chicken. [smilie=a_holycrap.gif]


----------



## Rag1 (Jul 20, 2007)

Is it ok to hug your chicken....that is if nobody is around?


----------



## Gary in VA (Jul 21, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> I'm going to subsititue Limes for the lemons that way when I'm building the things I can sing......
> 
> 
> "I'm using limes for her coconuts"
> hahaha



LMAO.. now that was funny!... 

mmmmmm nice lil B-cups....LOL


----------



## BMChevyGrl (Jul 22, 2007)

YAY! It's just like Mardi Gras!!


----------

